# Farbbestimmung aufgrund von S/W-Fotos



## Andreas Horn (10. März 2014)

Hallo miteinander,

einerseits bearbeite ich als Historiker auf dem Gebiet der Luftschifffahrt (Zeppeline) sehr viele S/W-Bilder, andererseits baue ich Modelle für das Zeppelin Museum Friedrichshafen, bei denen immer wieder die Frage nach der korrekten Hüllenfarbe auftaucht.

Leider stehen für fast alle Luftschiffe von vor und während dem Ersten Weltkrieg nur S/W-Fotos zur Verfügung. Vor einigen Jahren ging dann einmal eine Meldung durch die Medien, dass es Bildbearbeitungsprogramme gäbe, die es erlauben, die Farben auf S/W-Fotos aufgrund der charakteristischen Graustufen zu rekonstruieren. Ich hoffe, das war kein 1. April-Scherz...
Ein damals (2005) mit einem Grafiker und Illustrator (ein echter Profi!) geführtes Gespräch liess meine Hoffnungen schwinden, endlich verlässliche Farbvorlagen für die zu bauenden Modelle zu bekommen. Er meinte, dass er ein solches Programm für unmöglich halte, da einerseits verschiedene Farben - je nach Beleuchtung - höchst unterschiedliche Grauntöne haben könnten, vor allem Gelb könne von nahezu weiss zu sehr dunkel variieren. Andererseits dürften verschiedene Farben gleiche Grauwerte aufweisen, so dass es dem Programm schwer fallen dürfte, die korrekte Farbe auszuwählen. Zudem meinte er, dass zumindest eine klar definierte Farbe auf dem Foto vorhanden sein müsste, die man als Referenz angeben können muss. Aber Gras sei nicht immer gleich grün und die genaue Farbe des Himmels zum Zeitpunkt der Aufnahme sei auch kaum zu definieren.

Der langen Rede kurzer Sinn; hat sich inzwischen auf diesem Gebiet etwas getan und gibt es ein solches Programm oder sogar mehrere? Wo wäre ein solches zu bekommen?
Meine mehrtägige Suche auf dem Internet hat zu keinem Ergebnis geführt, so dass ich mich in meiner Verzweiflung hoffnungsvoll an Euch mit Eurem Fachwissen wende. Ganz herzlichen Dank für Eure Hilfe im Voraus.

Mit besten Grüssen,
Andreas


----------



## smileyml (11. März 2014)

Ich denke die Ansätze deiner damaligen Gesprächspartner sind weiterhin gültig und lassen auch einfach darauf schließen, das es eine solche Software aufgrund der beschriebenen Unzulänglichkeiten nie geben wird.
Denn je nach Helligkeit kann ein Farbton unter Umständen den gleichen Grauwert wiedergeben.
Dazu kommen noch die Unzulänglichkeiten der damaligen Fototechnik und deren opitscher Wiedergabeleistung und die des heutigen benutzen Scanners, der dann nur ein entwickeltes Foto aufnehmen kann, wo auch gleich wieder die nächste Unsicherheit auf einen wartet.
Denn je nach Länge der Belichtungsdauer bei der Entwicklung eines Fotos (analoge Fotoentwicklung) variieren die Grautöne abermals. Auch der damals verwendete Film lässt genbügend Raum für Variationen in der Aufnahme des Fotos.

Kurz um, es wird niemals möglich sein, eine Farbe auf diesem Wege zu bestimmen.


Grüße Marco


----------

